# Keep Your Muscle While Dieting



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Everyone I talk to has a different concept of how to get from offseason to stage. Find out how to keep your hard earned muscle while dieting for a contest! How many bodybuilders do you know who want to add “just a tiny bit more upper body width” or maybe just “a tad more hamstring [...]

*Read More...*


----------

